# what i thought was a snowflake eel...



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

i bought what the person said was a snowflake eel but i know my snowflake eels their the cute white and black eels but mines dark grey with tiny tiny white tanish spots all over it...looks nothing like a snowflake but they said it was a baby snowflake and it will gain color eventually but i think not....so if anyone knows what im talking about help me haha thanks


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,

Any chance you could post a picture of the eel? This would make it more likely that somebody can identify it.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

there's many species of eels commonly sold as "freshwater morays", or "freshwater snowflake eels" that often fit the description of what you've aquired. More than likely you have one of these eels re-acclimated to saltwater, if you could post a pic i can help you identify it. : )


----------

